# First time kidding (for them and me!)



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

I love following these threads, so I'm excited to get to do one now. It's the first time I've had pregnant goats, so I'm both excited and nervous!

Dolly is due around August 3rd, but I'm not sure about June. I think she's a month behind Dolly. Dolly went into heat the day after I introduced my buck. June went into heat the next week, but she seemed to go back into heat again the next month (he was still living with them), so we'll see! All three are Mini-Nubians.









Dolly is the spotted girl, June is the black and tan.









Bellies!
















She's starting to get an udder! June's isn't showing much yet, so I thought I'd just share Dolly's for now.

Oh they do have an actual hay feeder, but it's in the barn. This was a convenient way to get them to stand still for pictures lol.









My sweet and silly buck. His name is Draxx.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beautiful babies.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So exciting!
They are going to have some beautiful kids! I love your buck's name and what an awesome turkey photo bombing that second picture. 😆


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> What beautiful babies.


Thank you!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What pretty goats! I too enjoyed the turkey photo bomb, and the dog snuck in there on a pic too.  I love the little grin on the buck’s face. He’s pretty pleased with himself. 

How exciting. Can’t wait for all the updates and then babies!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> So exciting!
> They are going to have some beautiful kids! I love your buck's name and what an awesome turkey photo bombing that second picture. 😆


Thanks, I'm really excited! 

I can't take credit for the name lol. He came with it. The turkey is Ferdinand. He thinks he runs things around here.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> What pretty goats! I too enjoyed the turkey photo bomb, and the dog snuck in there on a pic too.  I love the little grin on the buck’s face. He’s pretty pleased with himself.
> 
> How exciting. Can’t wait for all the updates and then babies!


Thank you! I am so hopeful and excited for babies. 

Ferdinand is always photo bombing my pictures lol. Artemis is one of our LGDs. She loves her goaties


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, they will make pretty kids.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thank you! I know I'm going to be a nervous wreck here in a couple weeks. 



toth boer goats said:


> Happy kidding, they will make pretty kids.


Thank you! I can't wait to meet them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I want to breed my Nubian girls to a spotted Nubian buck to get kids that look like your doe. She’s so cute! I love my Nubians but like the color variations of my Nigerians. It’s really fun to see the color of the kids after they are born and dry and how the patterns may change as they get older. Hope you get adorable kids soon!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!
Good luck with kidding!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I want to breed my Nubian girls to a spotted Nubian buck to get kids that look like your doe. She’s so cute! I love my Nubians but like the color variations of my Nigerians. It’s really fun to see the color of the kids after they are born and dry and how the patterns may change as they get older. Hope you get adorable kids soon!


Both great breeds! I was actually trying to decide between the two when I found out that Mini-Nubians were a thing and someone near me bred them. I can't wait to see what the babies look like 🙂


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> How exciting!
> Good luck with kidding!


Thank you! Almost there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> I love following these threads, so I'm excited to get to do one now. It's the first time I've had pregnant goats, so I'm both excited and nervous!
> 
> Dolly is due around August 3rd, but I'm not sure about June. I think she's a month behind Dolly. Dolly went into heat the day after I introduced my buck. June went into heat the next week, but she seemed to go back into heat again the next month (he was still living with them), so we'll see! All three are Mini-Nubians.
> 
> ...


They are all so nice looking and cute! Draxx has the funniest face!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> They are all so nice looking and cute! Draxx has the funniest face!


Thank you! They bring me a lot of joy. Draxx is such a goofy sweetheart.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Day 142. 

Dolly's ligaments are definitely softening. I've been checking them every couple of days, and its been interesting feeling them change. We got the kidding stall set up today! 

Would love to hear your guesses! I'm guessing maybe two? We've got storms in the forecast this week, and from what I've read here that seems to be conducive to birthing haha.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

My guess is two boys. She is pretty!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My guess is boy/girl twins.
So exciting!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooo boy. Coming down the home stretch! Has she hit waddling stage yet? My guess is three! But I usually guess high.😅


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Ooo boy. Coming down the home stretch! Has she hit waddling stage yet? My guess is three! But I usually guess high.😅


Yes, she waddles! It's kind of adorable, but I feel bad for her too. She grunts and sighs when she lies down, and she has to pee all the time. I'm sure she's ready to get this over with already! Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

As she is a FF as you, i say one large doeling... 😁. Playing devils advocate of course. She looks like she is hiding a secret. She is beautiful. Keep posting.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Your herd is beautiful! They look so sleek and well cared for. Dolly looks very done with being pregnant, doesn't she! I feel sorry for my girls when they reach that stage. I'm betting big, healthy buck doe twins for Dolly.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Dolly looks like she swallowed a barrel. Lol. Poor girl. I’m betting twin doelings.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

For her sake I hope it is more than one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Day 150.

I assumed since she's a mini, she would go on day 145. Silly me! 😂

The kidding is stall is ready (it's been ready!) and I've been checking on her every few hours all week. I keep telling my husband at the end of every day, "Tomorrow will be the day!" He doesn't believe me anymore. Neither do I.

I caught her looking at her belly today, but at this point I'm pretty sure she's just messing with me. There's a storm rolling in, so I'm going to go check on her in a bit. You know, just in case...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your momma goat doin? I bet you she read the doe code


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> How is your momma goat doin? I bet you she read the doe code


I think you're right lol. I was just out at the barn with her. She's doing good, but you can tell she's uncomfortable and restless. Baby was visibly moving on her right side, which was pretty cool to see! She was not a fan of that. She kept nipping at her side like it was a fly and rubbing it against the fence. 

Her belly is lower, udder is a little more full (but not tight), ligaments are loose/soft, but haven't quite disappeared yet. Hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

So this just happened! 🥰
A little doeling. I think she's done.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Just check that she drops the afterbirth... beatiful girl


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Just check that she drops the afterbirth... beatiful girl


Thank you!

Yes, she did and ate it.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

OMG WHAT DID I MISS!??????!?!? SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations! She’s beautiful. 

So how was your fist ever kidding?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 what a little cutie!!
Congratulations!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> OMG WHAT DID I MISS!??????!?!? SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! 😁 I almost missed it too lol



FizzyGoats said:


> Congratulations! She’s beautiful.
> 
> So how was your fist ever kidding?


Thank you! 

Oh my goodness. So this morning I went to check on her, not really expecting anything at this point because I've been wrong every day for the last two weeks haha, but she was pushing. I about had a heart attack! She presented with two little feet and a nose, and it didn't take long at all. 



MadHouse said:


> 🥰 what a little cutie!!
> Congratulations!


Thank you! I am so over the moon happy 😁


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congrats! Too cute!!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Sounds like it went perfectly. Very happy for you and your goat mama and baby!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Thank you! 😁 I almost missed it too lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Picssssss??????????????????


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

wow,she is adorable. you got blue eyes, moonspots and a girl. talk about lucky!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Picssssss??????????????????


I will get some more of her today 🙂 I keep forgetting to take my phone with me to the barn lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> I will get some more of her today 🙂 I keep forgetting to take my phone with me to the barn lol


Okay lol.....


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

She's growing so fast, and is such a little sweetheart! 

We attempted disbudding. We used the paste. We will not be using the paste again. The iron is on it's way in the mail. It was awful. She was yelling, I was yelling, my husband was yelling...
"She wants down."
"No! Pick her back up!"
"It's all over my shirt!"
"It's in my mouth, where's the vinegar!?!"
"It's all over my arm, give me back the vinegar!!"
"This is awful! Get it off her, get it off her!!"

Yeah, we only made it about 8 minutes. In hindsight, duct tape would have been helpful. Also banamine (which we don't have access to). Luckily, we have a new experienced goat friend who offered to teach us to use the iron. I know people use the paste successfully, but I am scarred (just mentally, thanks to the vinegar!) from that experience and don't want to try it again


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh no! paste is a bad idea if you ask me.......is she okay? who got it on them? your husband?


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh no! paste is a bad idea if you ask me.......is she okay? who got it on them? your husband?


She's ok! As soon as we wiped it off of her and neutralized it with the vinegar she seemed fine. We both got it all over us. I threw that stuff away and he went to the feed store for an iron. Unfortunately, they only carry the paste. Checked with another place an hour away, no irons there either, so we had to order one.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> She's ok! As soon as we wiped it off of her and neutralized it with the vinegar she seemed fine. We both got it all over us. I threw that stuff away and he went to the feed store for an iron. Unfortunately, they only carry the paste. Checked with another place an hour away, no irons there either, so we had to order one.


Oh my! Sounds like not a lot of fun....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, glad she is ok.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> She's ok! As soon as we wiped it off of her and neutralized it with the vinegar she seemed fine. We both got it all over us. I threw that stuff away and he went to the feed store for an iron. Unfortunately, they only carry the paste. Checked with another place an hour away, no irons there either, so we had to order one.


Yeah. I read a lot of bad things about the paste. It’s so tempting because you don’t have to burn with the disbudding iron, and it’s right there on the shelf in most farm stores. I don’t think they should sell the paste in store. It sounds like instead of the whole disbudding process taking 1-2 minutes and done, it prolongs the process and suffering with a lot of complications. I understand why you would try it, though.

She is SOOO darling!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Did you sell the baby? How's mama doing?


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Did you sell the baby? How's mama doing?


Decided to retain her! She's my first baby born on the farm and I love her too much to let her go. Mama is doing great! Thanks for asking 😊 Hope all is well with your goaties! I've been out for awhile so I'm catching up on posts.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Decided to retain her! She's my first baby born on the farm and I love her too much to let her go. Mama is doing great! Thanks for asking 😊 Hope all is well with your goaties! I've been out for awhile so I'm catching up on posts.


Great to hear! Everyone in my herd is doing well except 3 of my doelings have a cold😅..but overall everyone is doin pretty good! Babies will be being born soon so thats very exciting! Do you have any pics of the doeling now?


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Great to hear! Everyone in my herd is doing well except 3 of my doelings have a cold😅..but overall everyone is doin pretty good! Babies will be being born soon so thats very exciting! Do you have any pics of the doeling now?


Glad they are doing well, and hope your doelings get over their colds quickly! Oh that is exciting about the new babies coming soon!! I will be watching for pictures!!

I don't have any recent ones! I actually went out to the barn to take some today and had an emergency with one of my rabbits so I didn't get a chance to. 

This is her from a few weeks back, the little stinker lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Glad they are doing well, and hope your doelings get over their colds quickly! Oh that is exciting about the new babies coming soon!! I will be watching for pictures!!
> 
> I don't have any recent ones! I actually went out to the barn to take some today and had an emergency with one of my rabbits so I didn't get a chance to.
> 
> ...


Thank you! And shes soo cute!!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thank you! And shes soo cute!!


Thanks! She's a sweetheart 🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Thanks! She's a sweetheart 🙂


No problem!


----------

